# Looking around at MODS



## Nimatek (4/11/15)

Hey all,

I'm looking around at MODS to find something that will last me the next 2 years (hopefully) ~ currently using a Subox Mini which I will pass on to Wyvern.
So with that in mind I'd like it to have most of the features I might play around with as the time goes by rather than replacing MODS the whole time ~ buy it once but correctly you know.

Looking at the Evic VTC vs IPV D2 75W
- The downside on these are that I am limited to 75W and I know that at some point I'm going to want to start chasing for more power

So then I could be looking at the IPV4S or something similar which has the added bonus of being a dual battery system which is nice for the power abuse that will happen and of course being higher powered.

Any suggestions sub R2000 that I should be researching to make a choice?


----------



## BhavZ (4/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm looking around at MODS to find something that will last me the next 2 years (hopefully) ~ currently using a Subox Mini which I will pass on to Wyvern.
> So with that in mind I'd like it to have most of the features I might play around with as the time goes by rather than replacing MODS the whole time ~ buy it once but correctly you know.
> ...


My opinion would be to get a DNA200 if you are looking for something to stand the test of time.

Great features, customisable, updateable, etc..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (4/11/15)

Reuleaux DNA 200. Nuff said. You'll be future proof for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## stevie g (4/11/15)

DNA200 is for geeks (i'm a geek).
If you like tinkering with settings then get it.

The ipv4 simply works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (4/11/15)

R2k...for something that just works well all the time and is super compact, IPV D2 with a spare battery,leaving you with plenty change for juice and/or accessories or a good tank. Or wait a month or so and check the classifieds for a Reuleaux DNA200...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 4RML (4/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> R2k...for something that just works well all the time and is super compact, IPV D2 with a spare battery,leaving you with plenty change for juice and/or accessories or a good tank. Or wait a month or so and check the classifieds for a Reuleaux DNA200...


I agree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 4RML (4/11/15)

I use a ipv4s and gave it a custom spay job and its hundreds for R1400! Bonus device - and the invader mini v2 real awesome! I think at least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (4/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm looking around at MODS to find something that will last me the next 2 years (hopefully) ~ currently using a Subox Mini which I will pass on to Wyvern.
> So with that in mind I'd like it to have most of the features I might play around with as the time goes by rather than replacing MODS the whole time ~ buy it once but correctly you know.
> ...


I have an ipv d2 - it's a cool little mod, but it's definitely not a 2 year mod. For that, a few hundred rand more will go a long way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (4/11/15)

KB_314 said:


> I have an ipv d2 - it's a cool little mod, but it's definitely not a 2 year mod. For that, a few hundred rand more will go a long way.


Yeah, depends on personal preference and individual needs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/11/15)

IPV D2 for Single 18650 Mode or Sigelei 150TC for Dual 18650 in IMO.

These are all excellent devices.

Sigelei you will need an external charger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (4/11/15)

Ok one last curve ball, IPV D2 VS VTC Mini? 

The more i look the more i get the feeling that these 2 units are going to be my choices for now.

Get a 2nd battery with charger rather and use it with my billow v2 and a uwell crown tank.

Then look at grabbing a dual batt system in 6 or so months. Or a DNA200 if the bank allows.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (4/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Ok one last curve ball, IPV D2 VS VTC Mini?
> 
> The more i look the more i get the feeling that these 2 units are going to be my choices for now.
> 
> ...


I don't own a VTC Mini but I think it's a really nice looking mod with nice features, perhaps not as compact as the IPV D2. Google a comparison of the two mods and make your choice from there. Either one will be a good choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (4/11/15)

If you have to choose between the vtc mini and the d2, then go with the vtc bro. Great mod. Great power. It has bypass mod if you wanna go mech on it. Smaller and lighter than the d2. The paint finish is awesome. Great screen. Nice fire button. Very user friendly. Don't worry about the tank. I see you're in the northern suburbs. I am too. If you wanna check the mod out before you buy it then send me a pm. I'll drop you my Whatsapp number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## th1rte3n (5/11/15)

I don't have the VTC mini, got the normal VT, but I really like the bypass mode don't know why, but I do. Think enough to consider getting one. Plus the firmware upgrade is pretty cool too, will keep you current for longer. 
Best idea imo is to try both, and decide from there. Both are good devices. 
Maybe like you said get one of these and then save up until you can get a proper DNA200 or dual batt IPV or Sigelei or whatever is out by then, cause there are going to be a whole platoon of new devices, this stuff is almost as bad as computer parts at the rate they are releasing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Ok one last curve ball, IPV D2 VS VTC Mini?
> 
> The more i look the more i get the feeling that these 2 units are going to be my choices for now.
> 
> ...


 Unless your heart is set on T.C. the Istick 100 is built like a tank and is cheap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 4RML (5/11/15)

Invader mini V2, this is a good donkey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (5/11/15)

dont see any mention of an istick60w kit? played around with this yesterday. really liked it, a bit more than my d2 i think. just 15w less but really well built. dont know about it being a 2 year mod but you will be R1100 under budget. shortening your wait time to upgrade to a dna200 should you wish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (5/11/15)

Thanks to everyone for your inputs, I think what I'm going to do is rather hold on to the Subox Mini for now and look at picking up a dual battery system later to add instead of replacing. I am sure there will be a lot of nice mods heading to the classifieds in the next months when everyone starts going for the DNA200 

The 75w systems are an upgrade for sure but is it enough of an upgrade or rather just an impulse buy to play with TC?
I think we will grab Wyvern a VTC Mini for her next upgrade and then I can play with the TC and decide if I really want it or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML (5/11/15)

The istick 60W is like R599 at the Vapeshop.co.za!


----------



## Jakey (5/11/15)

4RML said:


> The istick 60W is like R599 at the Vapeshop.co.za!


no the kit is 1099 at vapeshop bud. cheapest i saw it is 875 at vape cartel.

*edit* sorry i see now that the mod alone is 599.


----------



## ChadB (5/11/15)

Not really comparable with the D2 or VTC mini because of power:batteries, but the Cloupor GT (also TC) is an awesome mod as well. It's a dual 18650 which only puts out 80w but it's relatively small and very very light oh and nice looking IMO. 
I like the VTC mini a lot also. I suggested my brother to get one and he loves his! He only uses VW on it as he's not that into learning about different coils, builds etc. 
I personally find the iStick 100w a little too heavy. Maybe even wait for the Sigelei Fuchai or as said above, a DNA 200 device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/11/15)

ChadB said:


> Not really comparable with the D2 or VTC mini because of power:batteries, but the Cloupor GT (also TC) is an awesome mod as well. It's a dual 18650 which only puts out 80w but it's relatively small and very very light oh and nice looking IMO.
> I like the VTC mini a lot also. I suggested my brother to get one and he loves his! He only uses VW on it as he's not that into learning about different coils, builds etc.
> I personally find the iStick 100w a little too heavy. Maybe even wait for the Sigelei Fuchai or as said above, a DNA 200 device.


Agree about the Cloupor GT! Held one at Vape Cartel (was between that and IPV D2). The Cloupor GT is surprisingly compact for a dual battery device, very light and well built. Apparently very accurate TC features too...


----------

